# In really bad situation right now... HELP



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

o i just brought home a badis and a killi after a 4 hour drive home. I put them in a premade 2.5 gallon and I think the marina C10 preset heater is over heating the tank. The fish were hiding like they usually would in a new tank, but then they started to freak out. The water seemed too warm so i took the heater out. I don't have another heater and my thermostat broke.


Not sure if i should try the heater again or leave it out. I dont want these guys to die...

What should I do?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Your fish may still do well without the heater depending as to where the tank is located. if it is in a heated space that has the same or at least close to their temperature requirements they should do ok while you get yourself a replacement heater.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't use Heaters on my killies or darios or rasboras in my shop.. But I keep my room temp warm. All good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't live near a pet store, it might be worth ordering a thermometer online. I have free shipping with Amazon and could get you one in two days if you PM me your address and real name (no charge). You can also look up the information about your fish on Seriously Fish to see what kind of temps they like. 

The badis may have been jumpy just being in with the killi in a new tank. They can be timid. 

I have found all my marina c10s to be reliable, but if yours is a death machine it is better to have no heater than a broken one.

Good luck!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Just keep them in a warm spot in your house or add a lamp. I think the marina preset do about 78-80 degrees. 
If your house is warm I'd go without . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As April said, in a pinch you could just add a desk lamp for the time being and that should bring your temps up enough to where the fish are not in any danger. I did that for a while for my kids' bettas as I noticed my kitchen was getting pretty cold at night.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you in Victoria? If so, go to Walmart. They have decent, inexpensive heaters.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Do you have a thermometer or a way of measuring the temperature. I am sure you know a thermostatic setting on a heater is not the same as a thermometer. I would not rely on what my heater is set at to indicate temperature for a number of reasons.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

A week in readings are now:

Nitrate 10ppm
Nitrite .5ppm
75 hardness
Alkalinity 180
Ph 8

Water change every few days to keep nitrites down. Also added more plants to help stabilize things.


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Sneakerpimp said:


> A week in readings are now:
> 
> Nitrate 10ppm
> Nitrite .5ppm
> ...


You should cycle the tank next time before adding fish, but in this case right now just keep doing what you're doing. What is your ammonia levels at? If you have Seachem Prime water condition it helps a lot with fish-in cycle as it detoxifies ammonia and nitrites.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ask on classifieds for some seeded media from members in your area they will help you


----------



## flatfish (Jan 24, 2016)

wslam said:


> You should cycle the tank next time before adding fish, but in this case right now just keep doing what you're doing. What is your ammonia levels at? If you have Seachem Prime water condition it helps a lot with fish-in cycle as it detoxifies ammonia and nitrites.


He NEEDS to be using Prime, or something; Victoria uses chloramine.


----------



## Sneakerpimp (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes, I know. I never wantedto do a fish in cycle.

Ammonia is at .5 to 1. I have been adding prime and purigen. Water changes almost every day as well.

Added seachem matrix too.


----------

